

A message from the FFmpeg project - lobster_johnson
https://ffmpeg.org/#message

======
nickpsecurity
Many details here for anyone that missed it:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9981805](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9981805)

------
Phlarp
As someone who uses FFMPEG heavily in a professional capacity, I really wish
the various community leaders and contributors could come together and build
better tools for everyone-- as opposed to the current status quo where both
sides seem to spend a majority of their time attacking or defending each
other.

It's like a "great filter" in the growth of open source projects, so many get
ripped apart by their own internal power struggles, but those few that can
make it past these hurdles really do shine.

~~~
chralieboy
From startups and public markets to open source projects and online
communities, communication and collaboration are always the most difficult and
rewarding piece of any human endeavor.

Never let the technical problems mask what really matters, where the real hard
work comes in: people.

------
ageofwant
A a satisfied drive-by user of ffmpeg over the years I was not aware of any
major forks or ffmpeg derivatives. What are the points of contention between
the different forks ?

~~~
keeperofdakeys
From what I understand, it was mainly the way Michael ran the project. Some
developers tried to (forcefully) take over the project, but in the end they
had to fork it. Here is a recent article with some comparisons, now that it's
been four years
[https://lwn.net/Articles/650816/](https://lwn.net/Articles/650816/).

There are two questions now that Michael has left, will they still actively
merge libav patches (which he was mainly doing), and will development continue
at the same pace.

~~~
mark4o
An FFmpeg developer has already volunteered to continue the libav merges:
[http://lists.ffmpeg.org/pipermail/ffmpeg-
devel/2015-August/1...](http://lists.ffmpeg.org/pipermail/ffmpeg-
devel/2015-August/176563.html)

